# Wind!



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

This crap be roaring tonight!

Makes me nervous hearing the roar of mid-winter type wind, especially since the numerous oaks in my yard still have all their leaves...


----------



## marcski (Oct 7, 2009)

Greg said:


> This crap be roaring tonight!
> 
> Makes me nervous hearing the roar of mid-winter type wind, especially since the numerous oaks in my yard still have all their leaves...



Perhaps, but we know the acorns are down.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2009)

heading to magic tomorrow, they never have windhold problems.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2009)

It was a damn windy day. Three trees on our road at the office have large branches that fell off.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 8, 2009)

Working from home yesterday the wind knocked the power out. I got to use my new Generlink and gererator!:razz: Wife got home and opened the garage door. Neighbor came over and said how do you have power...Gotta love it


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 8, 2009)

Tons of downed branches and trees on the MTB trails last night. I pulled a bunch out of the way but still a ton left.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Working from home yesterday the wind knocked the power out. I got to use my new Generlink and gererator!:razz: Wife got home and opened the garage door. Neighbor came over and said how do you have power...Gotta love it



I'd love one of those. Standby or manual start? 

I got a quote from the electrician who did some work on our VT house. The standbys are nice...but really spendy.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2009)

I was home sick all day yesterday.  When I got in my car today to head to work it took me a minute to figure out why there were leaves inside of my car...  I had left the sunroof popped open.   All the wind had blown a bunch of leaves and debris in through the small opening...


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

F'ing wind is blowing the tarp off my wood....  that sounded weird.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 8, 2009)

I was gonna put the Thule box on yesterday, figured I'd better hold off lest it get blown away as I was clamping it down...


----------

